# Woot! book mark light



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

My kindle 2 is on order. I will probably get one of the m-edge covers. Do you all think this light would work? http://www.woot.com/


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello modkindle and welcome too KindleBoards. Congrats on your K2 purchase! I have several different kinds of booklights left over from my paper book days and none of the bookmark type really worked very with the Kindle. A light that extends above the surface like the MightyBright is my fav.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks Angela. I will skip this one then.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I agree with Angela.  I have had many book lights, and the Mighty Brite is hard to beat.  A headlamp is worth looking into also, but it has to be lightweight and adjustable so that there is no glare.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a mighty brite also. I ordered a headlight from ebay the other day. Got 2 of them for 9.99. There are 19 led lights in the headlight. It is adjustable and appears to be lightweight. They seem to be on there a lot. I didn't win the first auction and then they popped right back on there again. The auction ended fairly quickly so you didn't have to wait days for it to end. Paid with paypal. Was pretty easy. If nothing else it will be good in case of emergency. lol. the electric goes out quite a bit around here, especially in the spring.


----------



## pattyfris (Nov 13, 2008)

Right now on www.woot.com, 3 led booklikghts for 1.99 + 5.00 shipping


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Someone started an earlier thread about that. Perhaps one of the mods will stop in and put the two threads together.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3827.0.html


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm in for one.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

They're sold out!  I can't believe it!

Not that I really need one, b/c mom found me a little mermaid book light at books a million the other day.  Bless her heart, she's always afraid I'll go blind reading in the dark.  And this one is cute, b/c Ariel is propping the book up with her fin.  But these would have been very handy.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Little lights that clip like that are also available at sports stores.  I know that Cabelas has had one, albeit, not at Woot's price.  I believe Dick's also has a version.  Have not personally used them, but my boyfriend has.  He likes to clip them to his ballcap.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I was expecting the new kindle to have a built in light


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I am doing something weird for a book light.  I bought an ear light-it's supposed to hook over your ear.  I hook it on my shirt and it works great.  I like it better than having a light hanging on my kindle and it is really small.  I keep it in a little draw string bag in my purse.  I thought I'd pass this idea on.


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

I got nine of these on a whim even though they don't look particularly Kindle friendly. I'll let you know!


----------

